# marital status changing



## MMUTS84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi , i need some advice regarding the following issue of mine, if any one could help that would be very much helpful,

I am a overseas student in australia, i have applied for my visa extension in august and i m going to finish my course by june 2011 and due to medical examination process it is taking longer time. In my visa extension application i didnt provide information my marital status since my wife lives in USA and she is an USA citizen and most probably i will go to USA as well and thats why i thought that i dont need to provide information changing since it is an necessarry burden. But some of my friends are suggesting me to update my informations. But my wife dosent need my sponcer to come here since she is an USA citizen and can get tourist or working holiday visa.

So i would like to know whether i should contact immigration to change information in my visa extension application since it is still under process. Would that would be wise?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If the extension application asked about marital status and you have indicated you are single rather than married you are not providing true information are you?
Most visa application forms have a signing section at the end where you declare all information to be true and correct and that giving false information could be reason for an application to be rejected or something like that.
So yes, it would be wise to have your application correct.
If you wife wants to visit using a tourist visa or a WHV her application for those can still be considered separately.


----------

